# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Ιάσων [Iason - LCT Fatih, Jason, Ιωάννης Μ]

## Tasos@@@

ΙΑΣΩΝ
Το φερρυ αυτο ητανε για πολλα χρονια στην γραμμη Ωροπου-Ερετριας και για πολλα ακομα στην γραμμη Αιδηψου-Αρκιτσας....
Εδω οπως ειχε ερθει στην Αιδηψο...


Και εδω κανα 2 χρονια αργοτερα με αλλαγες στα χρωματα του....

----------


## xara

Φίλε, ανεκτίμητες οι φωτογραφίες σου!!! (Τί μου θύμησες με το* ΙΑΣΩΝ* του Ωρωπού! Τί έγινε άραγε αυτό; Έχεις και το *ΜΙΧΑΛΑΚΗΣ ΙΙ* ; )
 :Wink:

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Φίλε, ανεκτίμητες οι φωτογραφίες σου!!! (Τί μου θύμησες με το* ΙΑΣΩΝ* του Ωρωπού! Τί έγινε άραγε αυτό; Έχεις και το *ΜΙΧΑΛΑΚΗΣ ΙΙ* ; )


Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ!!για το Ιασων δυστηχως δεν γνωριζω κατι αν και θελω πολυ να μαθω.το 2000 περιπου ακουγοταν οτι θα παει για διαλυση,...βεβαια ελπιζω να μην εχει συμβει αυτο.ναι εχω και τον μιχαλακη θα τις ανεβασω αυριο μαζι με οποιο αλλο ζητησετε. :Smile:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Στην επομενη φωτο ειναι η ΙΑΣΩΝΑΡΑ την εποχη που δουλευε Ερετρια-Ωρωπο.Η φωτο βρισκοταν σε κορνιζα στο σαλονι του πλοιου,απο εκει την τραβηξα.Η ποιοτητα της ειναι χαλια.Φαινονται καθαρα καποιες αλλαγες στο πλοιο.Αφιερωμενη ειδικα στην xara.

----------


## xara

Το *ΙΑΣΩΝ* του Ωρωπού και της Αιδηψού ειναι αυτό;

----------


## GST

> Το *ΙΑΣΩΝ* του Ωρωπού και της Αιδηψού ειναι αυτό;


 

MAΛΛΟΝ ΜΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΘΥΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΩ. ΤΟ ΙΑΣΩΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΤΕΝΟ ΠΙΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΘΥΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΠΛΑΙΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΜΙΚΡΑ. ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΤΑ ΚΑΓΚΕΛΑΚΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΑΔΡΟΜΟ ΤΩΝ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΩΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΔΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ. Η ΜΟΝΗ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΧΡΩΜΑ.

----------


## xara

> MAΛΛΟΝ ΜΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΘΥΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΩ. ΤΟ ΙΑΣΩΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΤΕΝΟ ΠΙΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΘΥΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΠΛΑΙΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΜΙΚΡΑ. ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΤΑ ΚΑΓΚΕΛΑΚΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΑΔΡΟΜΟ ΤΩΝ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΩΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΔΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ. Η ΜΟΝΗ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΧΡΩΜΑ.


Το ΙΑΣΩΝ ειχε συνεχόμενη σκάλα, μέσω του μπαρ και διπλές κολώνες που κράταγαν την υπερκατασκευή του καμοδέσιου.
Το ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ την άνοδο στο uper (sun) deck, την είχε με πρυμνιές σκάλες.
¶ρα είναι το *ΙΑΣΩΝ,* στην Stone town, της μακρινής Ζανζιβάρης.

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Το ΙΑΣΩΝ ειχε συνεχόμενη σκάλα, μέσω του μπαρ και διπλές κολώνες που κράταγαν την υπερκατασκευή του καμοδέσιου.
> Το ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ την άνοδο στο uper (sun) deck, την είχε με πρυμνιές σκάλες.
> ¶ρα είναι το *ΙΑΣΩΝ,* στην Stone town, της μακρινής Ζανζιβάρης.


Το ΙΑΣΩΝ είναι χωρίς καμία αμφιβολία!!!!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Φιλε Δημητρη πολυ ωραια η φωτο σου....σε γυρναω με την σειρα μου καποια χρονια πριν λοιπον με το ΙΑΣΩΝ να ξεκουραζεται διπλα στο ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ.... :Wink:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ενα φερρυ που τιμησε για πολλα χρονια τις γραμμες Ερετριας-Ωρωπου και Αιδηψου-Αρκιτσας.Αξιζει να το τιμησουμε με ενα δικο του θεμα... :Wink: 

Ταξιδευοντας στην Αιδηψο...μας δειχνει ολο το μηκος του...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Την πολυ χαρακτηριστικη πρυμη πρεπει να δουμε

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Την πολυ χαρακτηριστικη πρυμη πρεπει να δουμε


Οντως χαρακτηριστικοτατη οπως πολυ σωστα παρατηρησες Κωστη...με ολιγον ζουμ και λιγο κοψιμο και ραψιμο απο αλλη φωτο,οριστε....

----------


## Thanasis89

Ήμου τόσο μικρός... Δεν το θυμάμαι σχεδόν καθόλου... Πάντως ακούραστος εργάτης του Ευβοικού... Μπράβο Τάσο ! Μπράβο για το αρχείο σου !

----------


## Tasos@@@

Οντως ακουραστος εργατης του ευβοικου...πολυ πετυχημενη εκφραση φιλε Θαναση...
Να λοιπον και αλλη μια καθως ξεκουραζεται...στον βορειο ευβοικο οταν ειχε πρωτοερθει!! :Wink:  (τα ελληνικα σημαιακια δινουν το παρων!!!)

----------


## Thanasis89

Ήταν πιο ρομαντικές οι εποχές εκείνες... Τόσο για την πορθμειακή όσο και για υπόλοιπη ακτοπλοΐα. Τότε έλλειπαν οι έριδες και βασίλευε ο υγιής ανταγωνισμός. Κοινοπραξίες  - Αρκετοί μικρομέτοχοι σε μία και μόνο παντόφλα (στον Ιάσωνα είχε μερίδιο ο πατέρας ενός παιδιού που δουλεύει ακόμα στην γραμμή του Ωρωπού - άλλος στον Κώστα Θ ΙΙΙ κλπ)... Έδιναν ότι είχαν και δεν είχαν για να αποκτήσουν ένα κομμάτι του καραβιού... Τι πραγματικά άλλαξε σήμερα ; Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ! Είμαι πραγματικά χαρούμενος που μπόρεσα έστω και αυτό το λίγο να τις ζήσω...

----------


## Tasos@@@

Αφου εχουμε αρχισει τα σκαναρισματα σε παλιες φωτογραφιες,παμε να δουμε το ΙΑΣΩΝ δεμενο ενα μεσημερι στην Αιδηψο...καλοκαιρακι του 1996...
Διπλα του δεμενο το ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ....
Αφιερωμενη σε ολη την παρεα των ανοιχτων...

----------


## xara

Εδώ μετά το πιο μακρυνό του ταξίδι, στη Ζανζιβάρη.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Το εχουν καταντησει το πλοιο τσαντιρι...το "no smoking" τους μαρανε!!

----------


## xara

> Το εχουν καταντησει το πλοιο τσαντιρι...το "no smoking" τους μαρανε!!


 Α! Όλα κι όλα! Είναι αυστηροί σ' αυτό... :mrgreen:

----------


## pantelis2009

Για το φίλο Τάσο και όλη την μεγάλη παρέα αυτών των πλοίων. Η φωτο δεν είναι δική μου (για να μην παρεξηγηθούμε κι' όλας) αλλά δεν θυμάμαι ούτε και που την έχω βρει και υπάρχει στο αρχείο μου. :Sad:  

ΙΑΣΩΝ 29-08-1997.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Δικια μου ειναι Παντελη μου αλλα πολυ καλα εκανες και την ανεβασες!!Την ειχα ξεχασει!Ειχε ανεβει παλια στο θεμα της Αιδηψου.
Δυστηχως ειναι βεβαια κακης ποιοτητας γιατι ειναι τραβηγμενη με αναλογικη μηχανη μεσα απο τζαμι που γυαλιζει.Υπηρχε σε κορνιζα στο σαλονι του.
Απεικονιζει το πλοιο την εποχη που εκανε Ερετρια -Ωρωπο...
Οι διαφορες σε σχεση με την μετεπειτα πορεια του ελαχιστες...μονο στα μαγουλα μπροστα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ σπανια φωτο της σουπερ χαρακτηριστικης παντοφλας που γνωρισα στα 70's.
Bεβαια με τον καιρο αποδυκνειεται οτι η ελληνικη κλασικη παντοφλα ηταν σουπερ αξιοπλοη και αξιοπιστη, αφου σημερα παντοφλες 40 και ετων ταξιδευουν κανονικα σε χωρες που η λεξη συντηρηση και ασφαλης διαχειριση ειναι παντελως αγνωστες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Sorry φίλε Τάσο, αλλά το ανέφερα δεν είναι δική μου και δεν θυμάμε που τι βρήκα!!!!! :Razz:  Χαίρομαι που είναι δική σου.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Εννοειται Παντελη μου και πολυ καλα εκανες και την ανεβασες γιατι εγω την ειχα ξεχασει παντελως οτι την εχω!!
Κωστα θα συμφωνησω 100 % με τα λεγομενα σου...με μια μονο διαφορα...οπως εσυ πολυ καλα εμαθες πρωτα απ'ολους....οι περισσοτερες ταξιδευουν σε χωρες που η ασφαλεια κτλπ ειναι αγνωστες λεξεις...με την μονη διαφορα να ειναι η Ιταλια.Εκει μιλαμε για νοικοκυρηδες ανθρωπους που ειτε 5 χρονων ειναι ενα καραβι,ειτε 20,ειτε 40 το προσεχουν σαν τα ματια τους...
Και καλα κανουν οι ανθρωποι εννοειται....εμεις εδω να δουμε ποτε θα ανοιξουμε τα ματια μας....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μου εβαλες ωραια ιδεα.Οι παντοφλες θα μπορουσαν να αξιοποιηθου πολυ ωραια σε καποιες γραμμες που εχουν σοβαρο προβλημα σταθερης γραμμης.Οπως για παραδειγμα το αγκιστρι, απεναντι απο την αιγινα.Μια μικρη παντοφλα και 5 δρομολογια μπρος πισω απο την αιγινα καθε μερα και με ενα ολιγομελες πληρωμα και μια κατωναλωση ισως μικροτερι του αγκιστρι εξπρες , που την κυριακη ΔΕΝ κανει δρομολογια :Surprised: ,ισως να ειναι μια καλη λυση σε ενα ατυχες, απο πλευρας συνδεσης , παραδειγμα

----------


## Tasos@@@

Θα συμφωνησω φιλε Κωστα.Καποιες παλιες παντοφλες κανουν ανετα γι'αυτη την δουλεια...οπως πχ ο Ιασωνας.με τρομερα χαμηλη καταναλωση.Γιατι καινουργιες παντοφλες οπως πχ τον Ποσειδωνα θα τον ανεβαζα ανετα να κανει και μια γραμμη Παρος-Ναξος 3 φορες την μερα.Και πιστευω γεματος θα ανεβοκατεβαινε.Τις εχουμε υποτιμησει πολυ τις παντοφλες.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Το αγαπημένο σε πολλούς ανοιχτό φέρρυ των γραμμών Ωρωπού-Ερέτριας και Αιδηψού-Αρκίτσας ΒΥΘΙΣΤΗΚΕ.Πιο συγκεκριμένα, το πλοίο στις 29/5/2009 και ενώ ήταν έτοιμο να αγκυροβολήσει στο λιμάνι της Ζανζιβάρης Malindi,προερχόμενο από το Dar es Salaam, ανετράπη.
Ο πλοίαρχος ανέφερε οτι παρατήρησε νερά να εισέρχονται στο σκάφος στο Chumbe, λίγα χιλιόμετρα μακριά από το λιμάνι και ενεργοποιήσε την αντλία ενώ παράλληλα επικοινώνησε με το λιμεναρχείο στο Malindi, αυτοι όμως του συνέστησαν να συνεχίσει το ταξίδι του.Σύμφωνα με μια άλλη εκδοχή παρατήρησε πρόβλημα στο πηδάλιο και στην συνέχεια διαπίστωσε την εισροή νερών.Το πλοίο ανετράπη και σύμφωνα με ότι πηγές εχω βρεί μέχρι τώρα υπήρξαν 6 θύματα ενώ 27 άτομα σώθηκαν (σύμφωνα με τα επίσημα στοιχεία).
Δεν υπάρχουν πολλές πληροφορίες δυστηχώς ούτε για τα ακριβή αίτια του ατυχήματος, ούτε για το πόσο φορτωμένο και με τι ήταν το σκάφος, ούτε ο ακριβής αριθμός των επιβαίνοντων.
3 πολύ στενάχωρες φωτογραφίες...

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...:0&tx=78&ty=66

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...1t:429,r:1,s:0

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...w=1024&bih=432

Το σκάφος σύμφωνα με τα τελευταία ΤΟΤΕ στοιχεία,μετά την ανέλκυσή του,βρισκόταν παροπλισμένο και μισοβουλιαγμένο σε μια κοντινή παραλία και περίμενε την επιτόπου διάλυσή του.

----------


## pantelis2009

πολύ περίεργο μου φαίνετε φίλε Tasos@@@. Κρίμα στο Ferry.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Παντελη μου και εμενα το ιδιο.Βεβαια σκεφτομαι πως απο την μια ο ορος σωστη φορτωση δεν υπαρχει εκει στα μερη τους οπως και ο ορος πρωτοκολλο (καλα ειδικα αυτος).Επισης αναφερθηκε οτι ο πατος του καραβιου ειχε 3 μεγαλες τρυπες.Τωρα ουτε αυτο μου στεκει εμενα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Την πολυ χαρακτηριστικη πρυμη πρεπει να δουμε





> Οντως χαρακτηριστικοτατη οπως πολυ σωστα  παρατηρησες Κωστη...με ολιγον ζουμ και λιγο κοψιμο και ραψιμο απο αλλη  φωτο,οριστε....
> 
> 0066.jpg


Δύο φωτογραφίες με διαφορά κάπου στα 20 (???) χρόνια. Στην Αιδηψό στην πιό πάνω φωτό, αλλά και στην Ζανζιβάρη το 2009.

32.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr - Χρήστης : zolgy_

Ολόκληρη ιστορία το θρυλικό _ΙΑΣΩΝ_, με άγνωστες πτυχές της ιστορίας του μέχρι το πρόσφατο παρελθόν.

Κατασκευάστηκε το _1965_ ως _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Μ_ (δεν γνωρίζουμε ναυπηγείο) με πρώτο του λιμάνι νηολόγησης την Θεσσαλονίκη, αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Θ. 34_ και ιδιοκτήτες τους αδελφούς Μανσόλα (από εκεί πιθανότατα και το Μ στο όνομα του), ως φορτηγό γενικού φορτίου. Ως Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ το βρίσκουμε λίγα χρόνια αργότερα, τον _Μάρτιο 1970_, όταν και μετεγγράφη στα νηολόγια του Πειραιά με αριθμό νηολογίου *Ν.Π. 3557* (στοιχεία : _emmpapad (ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ_). Λογικά τότε μετονομάστηκε σε _ΙΑΣΩΝ_ και πήρε αρίθμο _ΙΜΟ 7011474_.

Κατ' εξοχήν πλοίο του Ευβοικού αφού δούλεψε σε όλες τις γραμμές του, ξεκινώντας αμέσως μετά την ναυπήγηση του το 1965 από τις γραμμές της Ραφήνας προς Νέα Στύρα, Μαρμάρι και Κάρυστο, μαζί με μία άλλη γνωστή μας παντόφλα, το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ που αργότερα πέρασε στη γραμμή του Ρίου και συνεχίζει να ταξιδεύει μέχρι τις ημέρες μας ως _ΕΙΡΗΝΗ Κ_. Υπάρχει στο φόρουμ μία _εκπληκτική φωτογραφία_ του πλοίου ως _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Μ_ στο χιονισμένο Μαρμάρι το _1967_, που έχει παραθέσει _εδώ_ ο μοναδικός _Roi Baudouin_, και στην οποία βλέπουμε το πλοίο στην αρχική του μορφή, πριν την μετασκευή στην δεκαετία του '80 στην οποία "ψήλωσε" κατά ένα ντεκ.

Τέλη της δεκαετίας του '90 πωλείται στην Μαδαγασκάρη (νότια Αφρική) όπου συνεχίζει να δραστηριοποιείται ως _JASON_ μαζί με μία άλλη ιστορική μας παντόφλα, το _ΔΙΡΚΗ - ΚΩΣΤΗΣ ΚΑΒΑΦΗΣ_ του Ιονίου.

_Αύγουστος 2006 - Μαδαγασκάρη_
33.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr - Xρήστης : toxico97438_ 

Το _2007_ πουλήθηκε σε εταιρεία της Τανζανίας και μετονομάστηκε σε *LCT FATIH*.

_Φεβρουάριος 2009 - Τανζανία-Ζανζιβάρη_
34.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr - Xρήστης : marco prete_

Όπως έχει αναφερθεί και σε _προηγούμενο ποστ_, ανετράπη και βυθίστηκε τον Μάιο του _2009_, αλλά ανελκύστηκε πολύ γρήγορα και έκτοτε παραμένει εγκαταλελειμμένο σε παραλία της Ζανζιβάρης, από όπου το είδαμε σε φωτό στην αρχή του ποστ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τι να πει κανείς για όλα αυτά τα στοιχεία που μας έγραψε ο φίλος Γιώργος. Απλά ........ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Κατασκευάστηκε το _1965_ ως _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Μ_ (δεν γνωρίζουμε ναυπηγείο)....


Έτσι αναφέρουν όλες οι βάσεις δεδομένων, έτος κατασκευής του _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Μ - ΙΑΣΩΝ_ το _1965_, έτσι βρίσκεται και στα Ελληνικά νηολόγια ως έτος της πρώτης του εγγραφής σε αυτά. Ωστόσο θα ρισκάρω να εκφράσω τις αμφιβολίες μου για το αν πράγματι έτος κατασκευής του είναι το 1965 και ακόμα για το αν έχει ναυπηγηθεί στην χώρα μας.

Ο BEN BRUCE είχε γράψει παλαιότερα :




> Την πολυ χαρακτηριστικη πρυμη πρεπει να δουμε


Kαι πράγματι, το _ΙΑΣΩΝ_ είχε μία πολύ χαρακτηριστική πρύμη την οποία _βλέπουμε εδώ_, τόσο χαρακτηριστική μάλιστα που ήταν σχεδόν πανομοιότυπη με αυτές των πρώην πολεμικών αποβατικών του Β.Π.Π. τύπου _LCT Mk4_ (π.χ ΡΟΔΟΣ, ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ, ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ κλπ.). Ακόμα, εκτός από την γενική "κοψιά" του που επίσης σαφώς παρέπεμπε σε αυτού του τύπου τα αποβατικά, διέθετε ακόμα ένα χαρακτηριστικό αυτών των πλοίων, που δεν έχω δει σε καμμία άλλη παντόφλα Ελληνικής ναυπήγησης. Τα "ακρόπλωρα", το επάνω μέρη δηλαδή της πλώρης δεξιά και αριστερά, ήταν "στρογγυλεμένα" όπως μπορούμε _να δούμε εδώ_, σαν μηχανισμός ανέλκυσης του καταπέλτη, στοιχείο που -επαναλαμβάνω- το έχω δει μόνο σε πρώην πολεμικά αποβατικά (και μετέπειτα παντόφλες).

Δεν γνωρίζω, και δεν μπορώ να πω μετά βεβαιότητας, ωστόσο αν το _ΙΑΣΩΝ_ έχει πράγματι ναυπηγηθεί στην χώρα μας το 1965, τότε θα πρέπει τα σχέδια κατασκευής του, αν δεν ήταν copy - paste, να βασίστηκαν πολύ πάνω σε αυτά των πολεμικών αποβατικών _LCT Mk4_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο αμέσως προηγούμενο ποστ είχα εκφράσει τις αμφιβολίες μου για το αν πράγματι το _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Μ - ΙΑΣΩΝ_ είχε κατασκευαστεί το _1965_ στην χώρα μας (όπως καταμαρτυρούν όλα τα υπάρχοντα μέχρι στιγμής στοιχεία), ή αν επρόκειτο για κάποια μετασκευή από πρώην πολεμικό αποβατικό τύπου _LCT Mk4_.

Πιστεύω ότι το παρακάτω παρατιθέμενο ποστ, που αναφέρεται σε ένα άλλο πρώην πολεμικό αποβατικό, επίσης τύπου _LCT Mk4_, το οποίο δέχτηκε ευρεία μετασκευή την ίδια εποχή, συνηγορεί σημαντικά σε αυτές μου τις αμφιβολίες.




> Το _1966_ το πλοίο _(ΠΑΛΙΡΡΟΙΑ)_ δέχτηκε εκτεταμένη μετασκευή και _με βάση την έκταση της, θεωρήθηκε ως καινούρια κατασκευή._

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν ήταν LCT μπορείτε να δείτε *εδώ* ένα μοντέλο που δειχνει πως μπορεί να ηταν πριν τη μετασκευή ή καλύτερα ανακατασκευή.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αγαπητέ Παναγιώτη, οι ομοιότητες του _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Μ - ΙΑΣΩΝ_ με αποβατικό LCT Mk4 είναι αναμφισβήτητες, πολύ μεγάλες έως και συντριπτικές θα τολμούσα να πω, συγκρίνοντας το τόσο με την μακέτα που μας παρέθεσες (η αρχική μορφή αυτών των πλοίων) όσο και με άλλα αποβατικά του ιδίου τύπου που μετασκευάστηκαν στην χώρα μας (ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ, ΡΟΔΟΣ, ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ κλπ.)

Το θέμα είναι να βρούμε -αν βέβαια μπορέσουμε ποτέ και εφ' όσον υπάρχουν- στοιχεία που να αποδεικνύουν πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας ότι το πλοίο δεν κατασκευάστηκε εξ' αρχής το 1965 αλλά ότι μετασκευάστηκε - ανακατασκευάστηκε από πρώην αποβατικό σε τόσο μεγάλη έκταση ώστε να χαρακτηριστεί ως καινούργια κατασκευή (όπως στη περίπτωση του ΠΑΛΙΡΡΟΙΑ που μας είπε ο Ellinis).

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ................
> Κατασκευάστηκε το _1965_ ως _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Μ_ (δεν γνωρίζουμε ναυπηγείο) με πρώτο του λιμάνι νηολόγησης την Θεσσαλονίκη, αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Θ. 34_ και ιδιοκτήτες τους αδελφούς Μανσόλα (από εκεί πιθανότατα και το Μ στο όνομα του), ως φορτηγό γενικού φορτίου. Ως Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ το βρίσκουμε λίγα χρόνια αργότερα, τον _Μάρτιο 1970_, όταν και μετεγγράφη στα νηολόγια του Πειραιά με αριθμό νηολογίου *Ν.Π. 3557* (στοιχεία : _emmpapad (ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ_). Λογικά τότε μετονομάστηκε σε _ΙΑΣΩΝ_ και πήρε αρίθμο _ΙΜΟ 7011474_.
> 
> Κατ' εξοχήν πλοίο του Ευβοικού αφού δούλεψε σε όλες τις γραμμές του, ξεκινώντας αμέσως μετά την ναυπήγηση του το 1965 από τις γραμμές της Ραφήνας προς Νέα Στύρα, Μαρμάρι και Κάρυστο, μαζί με μία άλλη γνωστή μας παντόφλα, το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ που αργότερα πέρασε στη γραμμή του Ρίου και συνεχίζει να ταξιδεύει μέχρι τις ημέρες μας ως _ΕΙΡΗΝΗ Κ_. ............


Ιδου λοιπον που βρηκαμε καποια δρομολογια του _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Μ_ στις 22 Δεκεμβριου 1966 στην _Καθημερινη_.

19661222 Ioannis M Kathimerinh.jpg

Και λιγο πιο νωρις, στις 15 Οκτωβριου 1966, αλλα δρομολογια του πορθμειου μαζι με αλλα γνωστα της εποχης εκεινης.

19661015 ferries Kathimerinh.jpg
Σημ:  Απο την καταχωρηση αυτη συμπεραινω και κατι αλλο. Το Δ/Π Αιγινα ηταν μαλλον το Αιγινα του Αργοσαρωνικου μια και λειπει απο τα δρομολογια Αργοσαρωνικου και παρουσιαζεται για λιγο σαν πλοιο στον Ευβοικο και τις Σποραδες, κατι που δεν θυμομουνα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το δημοσίευμα. Αφορά βέβαια τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου στο τριήμερο των _Χριστουγέννων 1966_ και είναι μοναδικό όσον αφορά την πληροφορία ότι το _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Μ_ έκανε και το δρομολόγιο Ραφήνα - Μαρμάρι - Στύρα (Στύρα μέσω Μαρμαρίου !!!!!).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το δημοσίευμα. Αφορά βέβαια τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου στο τριήμερο των _Χριστουγέννων 1966_ και είναι μοναδικό όσον αφορά την πληροφορία ότι το _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Μ_ έκανε και το δρομολόγιο Ραφήνα - Μαρμάρι - Στύρα (Στύρα μέσω Μαρμαρίου !!!!!).


Στα οποία Στύρα ως _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Μ_ πρωτοέκανε δρομολόγιο από Ραφήνα το _1965_, αμέσως δηλαδή μετά την "κατασκευή" του, και ήταν το πρώτο πλοίο ανοικτού τύπου (κοινώς παντόφλα ή και γενικότερα φέρρυ) που είχε δέσει στην όμορφη παραλία τους.

Σημ. Το "κατασκευή" το έχω σε εισαγωγικά διότι επιμένω να θεωρώ ότι δεν κατασκευάστηκε στην χώρα μας, αλλά ήταν μετασκευή από πρώην πολεμικό αποβατικό του Β.Π.Π.

----------


## Ellinis

> Αγαπητέ Παναγιώτη, οι ομοιότητες του _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Μ - ΙΑΣΩΝ_ με αποβατικό LCT Mk4 είναι αναμφισβήτητες, πολύ μεγάλες έως και συντριπτικές θα τολμούσα να πω, συγκρίνοντας το τόσο με την μακέτα που μας παρέθεσες (η αρχική μορφή αυτών των πλοίων) όσο και με άλλα αποβατικά του ιδίου τύπου που μετασκευάστηκαν στην χώρα μας (ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ, ΡΟΔΟΣ, ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ κλπ.)
> 
> Το θέμα είναι να βρούμε -αν βέβαια μπορέσουμε ποτέ και εφ' όσον υπάρχουν- στοιχεία που να αποδεικνύουν πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας ότι το πλοίο δεν κατασκευάστηκε εξ' αρχής το 1965 αλλά ότι μετασκευάστηκε - ανακατασκευάστηκε από πρώην αποβατικό σε τόσο μεγάλη έκταση ώστε να χαρακτηριστεί ως καινούργια κατασκευή (όπως στη περίπτωση του ΠΑΛΙΡΡΟΙΑ που μας είπε ο Ellinis).


Παρά τις ομοιότητες, τελικά το πλοίο είχε πραγματικά ναυπηγηθεί στην Ελλάδα και μάλιστα στο ναυπηγείο Δ. Χωματά "στην παραλία Μ. Ρυσσίου" όπως αναφέρεται κατά την εγγραφή του σκάφους στο νηολόγιο τον Ιανουάριο του 1960. Αρχικοί ιδιοκτήτες ήταν οι αδελφοί Μανσολα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εξαιρετική πληροφορία Άρη, και λογικά βάζει ένα τέλος σε μία (επί χρόνια) αναζήτηση. Θα πρέπει να σημειώσουμε την μεγάλη καθυστέρηση στην ναυπήγηση (ή έστω αποπεράτωση) του πλοίου, αφού ενώ όπως γνωρίζουμε αναφέρεται ως κατασκευής 1965, εγγράφηκε στα νηολόγια τον Ιανουάριο του 1960.

Μία ακόμα παρατήρηση. Αναφέρεις στο κείμενο σου _"στο ναυπηγείο Δ. Χωματά "στην παραλία Μ. Ρυσσίου"_. Το σωστό είναι "παραλία Νέου Ρυσίου", και παραξενεύομαι διότι γνωρίζουμε με πολύ μεγάλη ασφάλεια ότι το ναυπηγείο Δ. Χωματά λειτουργούσε μεταπολεμικά (τουλάχιστον) έως και το 1968 στην Αρετσού. Προσωπικά, είναι η πρώτη φορά που μαθαίνω για ναυπηγείο Δ. Χωματά εν έτει 1960 στην παραλία Νέου Ρυσίου (περιοχή αεροδρομίου Θεσσαλονίκης) χωρίς όμως να είναι και απίθανο.

----------


## Ellinis

Θα πρέπει να κάνω μια διόρθωση στο παρακάτω



> Παρά τις ομοιότητες, τελικά το πλοίο είχε πραγματικά ναυπηγηθεί στην Ελλάδα και μάλιστα στο ναυπηγείο Δ. Χωματά "στην παραλία Μ. Ρυσσίου" όπως αναφέρεται κατά την εγγραφή του σκάφους στο νηολόγιο τον Ιανουάριο του 1960. Αρχικοί ιδιοκτήτες ήταν οι αδελφοί Μανσολα.


Προφανώς κάτι έγραψα λάθος μιας και τελικά η νηολόγηση του σκάφους έγινε το 1965. Μάλιστα λόγω προβλημάτων στην αποπληρωμή του ναυπηγείου, η ιδιοκτησία του σκάφους παρέμεινε στο ναυπηγείο για τέσσερα χρόνια.




> Α
> Το θέμα είναι να βρούμε -αν βέβαια μπορέσουμε ποτέ και εφ' όσον υπάρχουν- στοιχεία που να αποδεικνύουν πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας ότι το πλοίο δεν κατασκευάστηκε εξ' αρχής το 1965 αλλά ότι μετασκευάστηκε - ανακατασκευάστηκε από πρώην αποβατικό σε τόσο μεγάλη έκταση ώστε να χαρακτηριστεί ως καινούργια κατασκευή (όπως στη περίπτωση του ΠΑΛΙΡΡΟΙΑ που μας είπε ο Ellinis).


Ωστόσο δεν προκύπτει κάτι κατά τη νηολόγηση του σκάφους που να υποδηλώνει οτι δεν ήταν νεότευκτο. Αντίθετα τα στοιχεία κάνουν λόγο για "υπό ναυπήγηση" σκάφος "με προβλεπόμενες διαστάσεις". Από την άλλη τίποτα δεν αποκλείεται μιας και το 1950 έχω εντοπίσει τουλάχιστον δυο περιπτώσεις σιδηρών φορτηγών πλοίων που καταγράφηκαν ως νεότευκτα με βάση δήλωση του ναυπηγού και ενώ οι τότε ναυπηγικές υποδομές μάλλον δεν επέτρεπαν κάτι τέτοιο. Βέβαια άλλο 1950 και άλλο 1965...

----------


## npapad

Το πλοίο αναφέρεται στον Lloyd's Register 1979-80 με τα ακόλουθα στοιχεία :
Lloyd's Register 1979-80 has the following info about the ship :

IOANNIS M. (IMO 7011474), reg. at Piraeus (off. no 3557), built 1965, 376 gt, 45,45 m X 9,40 m. Owner : Filia Naftiki Etairia E.P.E.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νεκτάριε μου σε ευχαριστούμε για τα στοιχεία. Εγώ όμως τώρα (δικαιώνοντας το ...ρητό : "Πρώτα βγαίνει η ψυχή και μετά το χούι" ) θα αντιπαραβάλλω τα χαρακτηριστικά του, _376 gt, 45,45 m X 9,40 m._ με αυτά των αποβατικών LCT _Mk1_, _372 gt, 46,3 m X 8,84 m_.

Kαι μία απορία. Η διατύπωση _"με προβλεπόμενες διαστάσεις"_ που είχε αναφέρει ο φίλος Άρης, 




> Ωστόσο δεν προκύπτει κάτι κατά τη νηολόγηση του σκάφους που να υποδηλώνει οτι δεν ήταν νεότευκτο. Αντίθετα τα στοιχεία κάνουν λόγο για "υπό ναυπήγηση" σκάφος *"με προβλεπόμενες διαστάσεις"*.


τι άραγε σημαίνει ??? Προβλεπόμενες ως προς τι ??? Υπήρχαν εκείνη την εποχή (1965) ή υπάρχουν ακόμα προβλεπόμενες - ορισμένες - περιοριστικές διαστάσεις στην ναυπήγηση ενός πλοίου ανοικτού τύπου ??? Μήπως άραγε το "προβλεπόμενες" ήταν μία ...sic απόδοση του ..."προυπάρχουσες" ??? Λέω εγώ τώρα, μία υπόθεση κάνω βρε αδρεφέ !!!

----------


## npapad

> Από την άλλη τίποτα δεν αποκλείεται μιας και το 1950 έχω εντοπίσει τουλάχιστον δυο περιπτώσεις σιδηρών φορτηγών πλοίων που καταγράφηκαν ως νεότευκτα με βάση δήλωση του ναυπηγού και ενώ οι τότε ναυπηγικές υποδομές μάλλον δεν επέτρεπαν κάτι τέτοιο. Βέβαια άλλο 1950 και άλλο 1965...





> Νεκτάριε μου σε ευχαριστούμε για τα στοιχεία. Εγώ όμως τώρα (δικαιώνοντας το ...ρητό : "Πρώτα βγαίνει η ψυχή και μετά το χούι" ) θα αντιπαραβάλλω τα χαρακτηριστικά του, _376 gt, 45,45 m X 9,40 m._ με αυτά των αποβατικών LCT _Mk1_, _372 gt, 46,3 m X 8,84 m_.
> 
> Kαι μία απορία. Η διατύπωση _"με προβλεπόμενες διαστάσεις"_ που είχε αναφέρει ο φίλος Άρης, 
> 
> 
> 
> τι άραγε σημαίνει ??? Προβλεπόμενες ως προς τι ??? Υπήρχαν εκείνη την εποχή (1965) ή υπάρχουν ακόμα προβλεπόμενες - ορισμένες - περιοριστικές διαστάσεις στην ναυπήγηση ενός πλοίου ανοικτού τύπου ??? Μήπως άραγε το "προβλεπόμενες" ήταν μία ...sic απόδοση του ..."προυπάρχουσες" ??? Λέω εγώ τώρα, μία υπόθεση κάνω βρε αδρεφέ !!!


Αυτές οι "αναγεννήσεις" στην ημερομηνία κατασκευής γινόταν μέχρι και το 1967 περίπου, στα τελευταία κυρίως με μπάριζες και ρυμουλκά. Κατόπιν σταματούν, ίσως να άλλαξαν οι κανονισμοί και να μην επιτρεπόταν. Οπότε θα μπορούσε όντως να είναι μετασκευασμένο Mk1 καθώς τα στοιχεία όπως και η εμφάνιση του παραπέμπουν έντονα σε αυτό τον τύπο πλοίου. Ξέρουμε μήπως αν δούλευε στην ευρύτερη περιοχή κανένα Mk1 που να μην έχουμε την ιστορία του ?

----------


## Ellinis

> Kαι μία απορία. Η διατύπωση _"με προβλεπόμενες διαστάσεις"_ που είχε αναφέρει ο φίλος Άρης, 
> 
> 
> 
> τι άραγε σημαίνει ??? Προβλεπόμενες ως προς τι ??? Υπήρχαν εκείνη την εποχή (1965) ή υπάρχουν ακόμα προβλεπόμενες - ορισμένες - περιοριστικές διαστάσεις στην ναυπήγηση ενός πλοίου ανοικτού τύπου ??? Μήπως άραγε το "προβλεπόμενες" ήταν μία ...sic απόδοση του ..."προυπάρχουσες" ??? Λέω εγώ τώρα, μία υπόθεση κάνω βρε αδρεφέ !!!


Oι "προβλεπόμενες διαστάσεις" ειναι κάτι συνηθισμένο στις καταχωρήσεις των νηολόγων για τα υπό ναυπήγηση πλοίων. Η πρώτη εγγραφή γίνεται κατά την διαδικασία της ναυπήγησης οπότε ακόμη το πλοίο δεν έχει πάρει τις τελικές του διαστάσεις. Έτσι οι αρχές καταγράφουν ως διαστάσεις αυτές που _προβλέπει_ το ναυπηγικό σχέδιο. Στην πορεία μπορεί να τους βγεί λίγο διαφορετικό (ή πολύ σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις...) και θα καταγραφούν οι τελικές διαστάσεις.

Για το ΙΑΣΩΝ δεν προκύπτει κάτι παράξενο στην εγγραφή του που να έχει "οσμή" προυπάρχοντος κατασκευής. Οι ομοιότητες στην πρυμνή με Mk1 είναι σαφείς, αλλά πρέπει να βρούμε κάτι παραπάνω για να μπορέσουμε να τεκμηριώσουμε την τυχόν ανακατασκευή του από προϋπάρχον σκάφος. Εξάλλου νομίζω οτι ήταν το μοναδικό πορθμείο που ναυπηγήθηκε εκεί και μπορεί απλά ο σχεδιαστής να πήρε ιδέες και από το σχέδιο των Mk1.




> Αυτές οι "αναγεννήσεις" στην ημερομηνία κατασκευής   γινόταν μέχρι και το 1967 περίπου, στα τελευταία κυρίως με μπάριζες και   ρυμουλκά. Κατόπιν σταματούν, ίσως να άλλαξαν οι κανονισμοί και να μην   επιτρεπόταν.


Και 20 χρόνια πιο μετά έγιναν οι νεκρανάστασεις του ΤΑΚΗΣ σε ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΚΙΑΘΟΥ και του ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ σε ΜΥΡΙΝΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ... τελικά μόνο τα αρσενικά αναστένονται;;;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Για το ΙΑΣΩΝ δεν προκύπτει κάτι παράξενο στην  εγγραφή του που να έχει "οσμή" προυπάρχοντος κατασκευής. Οι ομοιότητες  στην πρυμνή με Mk1 είναι σαφείς, αλλά πρέπει να βρούμε κάτι παραπάνω για  να μπορέσουμε να τεκμηριώσουμε την τυχόν ανακατασκευή του από  προϋπάρχον σκάφος.


Όσον αφορά την πρύμη του, δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε για "ομοιότητες" αλλά για ...πανομοιότυπες, αυτό που κοινώς λέμε "βγάζει μάτια" !!! Επίσης μην ξεχνάμε τα "ακρόπλωρα" του (οι άκρες στις πλώρες) στα οποία έχω ξανααναφερθεί (ποστ Νο 32), το χαρακτηριστικότατο "τσάκισμα" στο σκάφος που είχαν και τα Μk 1 - Mk3, και βέβαια τις διαστάσεις και το τονάζ του στα οποία αναφέρθηκα εχθές.

Από εκεί και πέρα συμφωνώ, πράγματι δεν μπορούμε να τεκμηριώσουμε την τυχόν ανακατασκευή του από  προϋπάρχον σκάφος αν δεν βρεθούν επίσημα στοιχεία (ούτε καν μαρτυρίες ή μνήμες που δεν μπορούν να αποδειχθούν, καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ). Ωστόσο, η προσωπική μου άποψη για το ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Μ - ΙΑΣΩΝ, την οποία σαφώς και δεν επιθυμώ να επιβάλλω σε κανέναν, συνοψίζεται πολύ απλά στο σοφό ...ερώτημα του λαού μας : "Τι κάνει νιάου νιάου στα κεραμίδια ???"

----------


## Ellinis

Μια μερική άποψη του ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Μ. στη Ραφήνα, πριν ψηλώσει κατά ένα ντεκ και έχοντας και ένα ψεύτικο φουγάρο. Πιθανώς δίπλα του να είναι το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ μιας και στην ίδια θέση τα έχουμε ξαναδεί _εδώ_.

ΡΑΦΙΝΑ.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παραπομπή, στην ιστορική και σπάνια (με όλη την σημασία της λέξεως) φωτογραφική καταγραφή, _που παρέθεσα σήμερα_ στο θέμα των ιστορικών φωτογραφίων της Θεσσαλονίκης.

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Μ. σε φωτογραφία που εντόπισα στους πάγκους στο Θησείο

ioannis m-1.jpg

----------

